# OnStar Calling Feature STORE Removed



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is one of the best parts of my CRUZE. The OnStar lady always hears me clearly in the 2014 Cruze. That reminds me I need to sign up for another year of the Guidance package promo. $104 for 6 months X 2


----------

